

Evolvist.com, NY startup looking for some great Hackers - mhidalgo

We have received some small amount of funding to pay some hackers for the rest of the summer to help us build evolvist.com. Evolvist.com wants to be the one stop for green businesses, services, and products. If all goes well co-founder status will be bestowed upon thee. We are looking for someone with great technical skills ( language irrelevant, as many as possible) with an entrepreneurial spirit. Email me at marvin.hidalgo@gmail.com if interested. I can answer questions below.
======
aston
Speaking of which, PG, can we open up the job postings to folks other than YC
companies, so long as they embody the spirit?

~~~
mhidalgo
Yeah definitely, it would be much help.

